
FireFox 3 and static file caching problems - soundsop
http://www.west-wind.com/weblog/posts/469125.aspx
======
wayne
I ran into this too a few months while back, oddly enough with IE. Some proxy
server or something was caching old versions of CSS files. After messing
around forever with HTTP headers, I found the easiest way to deal with this is
the href="blah.css?i=12345" solution mentioned in the article. Works for JS
files too.

Rails makes this very easy with asset timestamps:
[http://api.rubyonrails.org/classes/ActionView/Helpers/AssetT...](http://api.rubyonrails.org/classes/ActionView/Helpers/AssetTagHelper.html)
(well, "easy" sort of... until you have multiple web servers and the times get
slightly out of sync)

------
ars
I'm seeing this too, but it corrected itself somehow. When I started
developing a site my CSS changes were not noticed without shift-reload, but
now they are with a simple reload.

Odd, unless firefox detects update frequency somehow and decides if to do the
reload based on that? Seems weird, but I never had a reason to investigate it
much.

